# (86ph0) Popup Restaurant - Presented by YellowHouse



## JohnnyChance




----------



## Crothcipt

All that fancy food and you are serving Pabst Blue Ribbon.:tmi:

I guess you have everything for everyone. Good luck.


----------



## JohnnyChance

We also have a local brewer coming with some growlers of what they make. We just can't advertise it because this is an underground (not quite legal) event. So we don't want to cause them any trouble.


----------



## tkern

you underestimate the culinary importance of Pabst.


----------



## JohnnyChance

tkern said:


> you underestimate the culinary importance of Pabst.



Also true. It's an industry party, part of the reason it's on a monday night. Cooks drink Pabst. Or whatever really.


----------



## tkern

I've come to realize there is an industry drink for every city. In Boston is was a shot of Fernet and PBR. In DC and Chicago its Grand Marnier. In Philly its Busch light and Powers.


----------



## SpikeC

I really love Pho, but I am afraid to have it in restaurants due to my shellfish allergy. Do you use shrimp paste in your broth? Not that it matters because I am not crossing the country to partake........


----------



## JohnnyChance

We use it in the beef and chicken broths. The vegan broth does not have it in it, so you could swap out the beef or chicken broth for the vegan one. Still tastes good.


----------



## ThEoRy

Really cool, good luck!


----------



## brainsausage

This looks way too cool. Unfortunately I'm chained to the restaurant till the end of the month. I'm planning a little time in NY soon for a much needed break(had one day off out of 30...). Might be time to dip over to your neck of the woods while I'm down there ...


----------



## JohnnyChance

We are going to be doing these regularly, so hopefully you will be able to make it to one of them. We had so many ideas for variations on the menu that we will have to do a few of these just to try them all. I have 500 containers for soup, so we are going to have to do a few for me to get my money back on those! I think I have enough for about 120-150 bowls of soup at the moment, at first that seemed like way too much, now it looks like I might sell out by nights end. Hopefully that is the case.


----------



## brainsausage

Let me know if you ever want some free hands. Be a fun excuse to get out of town and hang.


----------



## Crothcipt

JohnnyChance said:


> We are going to be doing these regularly, so hopefully you will be able to make it to one of them. We had so many ideas for variations on the menu that we will have to do a few of these just to try them all. I have 500 containers for soup, so we are going to have to do a few for me to get my money back on those! I think I have enough for about 120-150 bowls of soup at the moment, at first that seemed like way too much, now it looks like I might sell out by nights end. Hopefully that is the case.



Love it when :theline: turns into :EDance2: sounds like you got the right amount.

As for pbr. I went to many sin nights. I usually Drank Bud, until I got a taste for something with more flavor. But I never did smoke so I could afford the good stuff.:razz:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Shortribs just dipped into their 72 hour long bath...


----------



## tkern

now you're getting dirty


----------



## brainsausage

Nice! I've meaning to play around with this for a bit now. We've been 'slow' braising them for awhile now. They're tasty, but they always have a bit of that 'chalky' mouthfeel. Love to hear how these come out. What'd you do for seasoning?


----------



## JohnnyChance

Brined for 6 hours or so. Star anise, ginger, cinnamon, brown sugar in the brine. Made a pho broth with oxtails (the recipe from Modernist Cuisine, but with no plain beef bones, all oxtail), charred onions and ginger, star anise, cinnamon, yellow rock sugar, fish sauce and a little soy. Reduced some to demi-ish consistency. Put some of that in the bags w/ the beef. It is actually "boneless shortrib", aka chuck flap. So from start to finish, these will have taken us just over a week to make.

Ya know, just your traditional beef pho!


----------



## sachem allison

SpikeC said:


> I really love Pho, but I am afraid to have it in restaurants due to my shellfish allergy. Do you use shrimp paste in your broth? Not that it matters because I am not crossing the country to partake........



shouldn't be any shrimp paste in any pho broth, if there is someone doesn't know what they are doing.:spin chair: Fish sauce yes, shrimp paste no.No soy sauce either, that's Chinese.:nunchucks: Grumble! Grumble! Grumble! Damn white people!:bat: There is shrimp paste in the other famous Vietnamese soup called Bun Bo Hue. Mother was a Vietnamese cook in Vietnam during the war. If I ever head back that way, I'll make you some Pho :cheffryronounced fuh not fo, dammit! :fanning:Yeah I said it. lighten up.lol:razz:


----------



## sachem allison

Nice menu, Johnny good luck with it.


----------



## Namaxy

Great looking menu. Agree with Sach on the Pho though 

Thanks for sharing the short rib photo. I've been going 134..always wondered if it was a little high.


----------



## JohnnyChance

When talking about traditional pho, I pronounce it fuh. For the sake of our naming pun, we are pronouncing it foh. 860 is the Hartford area code, hence the (86ph0).


----------



## sachem allison

no worries Johnny, just messing with ya. A pet peeve of mine. I have been corrected by , so many none Vietnamese on the proper way to say Pho, that it borders on the ridiculous. You know the funny thing is a lot of the younger generation, American born Vietnamese call it FOH too and think it's correct. lol


----------



## JohnnyChance

Namaxy said:


> Great looking menu. Agree with Sach on the Pho though
> 
> Thanks for sharing the short rib photo. I've been going 134..always wondered if it was a little high.



This is the first time I have done it. There are many formulas/recipes out there, I picked this one because it was at the lowest temperature of the ones I saw. I wanted it as rare as possible to best mimic the rare beef I was basing this one off of. It was TK's recipe, so I figure I can't really go wrong there.


----------



## Andrew H

Namaxy said:


> Great looking menu. Agree with Sach on the Pho though
> 
> Thanks for sharing the short rib photo. I've been going 134..always wondered if it was a little high.



You know foodies have gone crazy when they are worrying about less than 1% variation in one step of a cooking process. :rofl2:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Ill have some pictures up later, but basically this fcking rocked. We had a ton of people, did over 150 covers in under 2 hours and sold out of food. I am still recovering, haha. It was awesome.


----------



## Deckhand

Sounds tasty don't forget the sriracha or chili paste. And the mint leaves and bean sprouts. Wish I could be there at least it is a short drive to Pho in Westminster/garden grove in little Saigon. Baguette sandwiches are good too. Wishing you much success!!!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Glad it was a success. Looking forward to the pics. Hope u made a little bit of dough as well.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Here is one gallery

http://nickcaito.zenfolio.com/86ph0


----------



## JohnnyChance

And some more here.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Outside the building before getting setup:





DJ/Chef Power and his son doing their homework before the start:





Finally I get my corner office with a view:





Our guests:





Hustle:





On the line:





The space from the behind the DJ booth:


----------



## knyfeknerd

Hell yeah John, that looks like a great time. That space is perfect. How often are you guys going to do this, and are you going to do different theme /styled menus?
Did you get to partake in some PBR's while pho'ing it up?


----------



## JohnnyChance

Yeah, the space is amazing. We are going to do several of these with a similar menu and some at different places with completely different menus and themes.


----------



## Dave Martell

JohnnyChance said:


> Ill have some pictures up later, but basically this fcking rocked. We had a ton of people, did over 150 covers in under 2 hours and sold out of food. I am still recovering, haha. It was awesome.



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Namaxy

Andrew H said:


> You know foodies have gone crazy when they are worrying about less than 1% variation in one step of a cooking process. :rofl2:



Would never call myself a foodie. Just an owner.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Round Two! Next Monday!


----------



## quantumcloud509

Dude! So freakin sick man! This is like SanFrans Mission Street X NY's Momofuku X pho. I dig it!


----------



## jmforge

John, that is cool. I haven't been to Hartford since we moved away in 1976. Whatever happened to the old G Fox store downtown? Did it get repurposed?


----------



## brainsausage

JohnnyChance said:


> Round Two! Next Monday!


 
How did that next monday go? Any pics?


----------



## JohnnyChance

Another one tomorrow!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Ham terrine for our Banh Mi






Kimchi for sides


----------



## sachem allison

JohnnyChance said:


> Ham terrine for our Banh Mi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimchi for sides



where are the ears and snout in that ham?lol


----------



## quantumcloud509

Lookin good


----------



## stereo.pete

quantumcloud509 said:


> Lookin good




This^^^


----------



## Duckfat

Looks like a rockin Good Time! I'm seriously hungry after looking at those photos.


----------

